# Hello



## Magicdude (Sep 22, 2018)

Hi people,

After loving nice coffee for years I've finally decided to try and make some myself. To which ends I have purchased a Delonghi KG79 grinder and a Sage Duo Temp Pro. I look forward to hassling you all for advice after my many balls ups on my coffee journey, so I thank you in advance.


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi and welcome. sage machines have their own sub-forum, so there's plenty of info there as a starting point


----------



## Dumnorix (Dec 29, 2017)

The only problem with the Delonghi grinder you mentioned is it is unlikely to grind fine enough for you to use the unpressurised baskets on the DTP. You can use the pressurised ones but it will affect the taste. Sorry to stick a spoke in the works straight away! I would start saving for an espresso capable grinder as you will ultimately get a better coffee.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Great machine the DTP, I'm a big fan of them.

It's right though, to get the best from your coffee you may need to upgrade the grinder. No rush though. Get used to your set up first and then go from there 

Enjoy the journey


----------



## Magicdude (Sep 22, 2018)

Thank you for your response, don't apologise, any advice is welcomed that's what I'm here for.


----------



## Magicdude (Sep 22, 2018)

Thank you for your response, much appreciated.


----------



## theclods (Oct 30, 2018)

Hey @Magicdude, I've had the Delonghi KG79 for a few years now and I did this hack to make a finer grind. It might interest you if you don't mind voiding your warranty. I'm on the look out for a new grinder now to go with my new Sage DTP but this will see me through for another bit while I search for a good deal.


----------



## AAD44H (Apr 17, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## Magicdude (Sep 22, 2018)

Wow, thank you so much for this, much appreciated my friend.


----------



## theclods (Oct 30, 2018)

i did the initial two turns he recommended first but then opted for a 3rd turn and it makes a huge difference.


----------



## Rwam85 (Apr 25, 2020)

Hi all,

I've just picked up a Sage DTP and a De'Longhi KG79 and happened to stumble upon this old thread. I've so far managed to choke the machine up several times using the finest settings on the KG79 and was getting nothing through at all until I altered the grind so I'm now 4 clicks from the finest setting. I'm now getting a double shot in approx 30 secs, weighing 18g in and 36g out and tastes pretty good. Just can't understand why it choked so easily on the finer settings given that everything I've read n the KG79 is that the grind won't be fine enough!?


----------

